# We're driving Pontiac Catera's??



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

Car & Driver needs to pull their heads out! 

I glanced thru the newest issue and noticed that the GTO was in the news...and for some reason Car & Driver thinks that our GTO was part of GM's German subsidiary, Opel...said the GTO was an aging platform.

Quote: "The aging reardrive platform the GTO is built on (remember the '90s Cadillac Catera?) is being replaced by one developed by Holden, GM's Australian Arm."

Idiots:lol:


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Yet another reason I stopped my subscriptions to them and the others years ago.

Its sad when an average consumer knows more than the professionals.


----------



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

I remembered reading form some where that the IRS is the same that was in the Catera. I never looked into it because i'm too busy enjoying driving my GOAT.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Actually, they're not off the mark. Can't remember where I read it, but the old Catera did, indeed, have some connection to Holden. I think there was some sort of platform sharing going on between Holden and Opel that predated Pontiac's co-opting of this very same platform for the GTO. It may have been the Holden Commodore, I think, that Opel was using as the Opel Senator . . . and which Cadillac then borrowed for the Catera at a time when they had no rear-drive vehicle in their lineup. I think the Commodore is pretty much just a stretched Monaro, so you can see that all these cars are kinda related.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

GM Kid said:


> Actually, they're not off the mark. Can't remember where I read it, but the old Catera did, indeed, have some connection to Holden. I think there was some sort of platform sharing going on between Holden and Opel that predated Pontiac's co-opting of this very same platform for the GTO. It may have been the Holden Commodore, I think, that Opel was using as the Opel Senator . . . and which Cadillac then borrowed for the Catera at a time when they had no rear-drive vehicle in their lineup. I think the Commodore is pretty much just a stretched Monaro, so you can see that all these cars are kinda related.


You got it more or less right GM Kid
The platform dates back to the mid-nineties.
It's an Opel chassis design, loaned to GM Australia (Holden), and stuffed with a made in USA drivetrain. 
So it's a 10 yr old platform. Who cares? It's solid, quiet, rigid, inexpensive, and goes like a raped ape.
Would any of you rather have a brand new Mustang chassis?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Wing_Nut said:


> You got it more or less right GM Kid
> The platform dates back to the mid-nineties.
> It's an Opel chassis design, loaned to GM Australia (Holden), and stuffed with a made in USA drivetrain.
> So it's a 10 yr old platform. Who cares? It's solid, quiet, rigid, inexpensive, and goes like a raped ape.
> Would any of you rather have a brand new Mustang chassis?


Yup. Another strike against the Mulletude.

This car is an Australian design based on a European platform.

Thank God GMNA was kept at bay, busily slapping plastic on the sides of FWD pigs like the Bonneville.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Yes indeed, the GTO is related to the Catera, which is related to the Opel Senator/Omega. Yes, the technology is old, but very solid. Better than most anything that's from Detroit, or wherever "American" cars are built these days. These Opel's were bred to do battle on Germany's Autobahn, along side the big 'Benz's and BMW's of the era, and did quite well too. That's why the steering is kinda' slow, for high-speed accuracy at triple digit speeds. Yup, German engineering, by way of Australia. :cool Cadillac could've had a winner, if they'd exploited the original virtues of the platform, instead of trying to "Americanize" it. When it was introduced, all I could do was shake my head, knowing full well (by first-hand experience in Germany) what the Senator/Omega was capable of.


----------



## Gooooat (Jul 1, 2005)

Not that it matters to anyone but us locksmiths, but the GTO has alot of programming similarities to the Catera when it comes to the immobilizer keys. The keyway on the GTO is all Opel as well, I don't expect many ignition lock failures like we see with the crappy MRD locks on the US Pontiacs.


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

Would any of you rather have a brand new Mustang chassis?

The new Mustang blows!!!!


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> You got it more or less right GM Kid
> The platform dates back to the mid-nineties.
> It's an Opel chassis design, loaned to GM Australia (Holden), and stuffed with a made in USA drivetrain.
> So it's a 10 yr old platform. Who cares? It's solid, quiet, rigid, inexpensive, and goes like a raped ape.
> Would any of you rather have a brand new Mustang chassis?


Yeah, first real change for the Mustang since 1979, I think.

...and that was actually a 'no' to your Mustang question, b.t.w.


----------



## RedRacer (Sep 12, 2004)

dealernut said:


> Yet another reason I stopped my subscriptions to them and the others years ago.
> 
> Its sad when an average consumer knows more than the professionals.


You should have actually said...It's sad when the average consumer THINKS they know more than the professionals.

I enjoy all three of my car-mag subscriptions. They miss a few facts here and there, but the information is far more reliable than you can read in internet forums!


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

RedRacer said:


> You should have actually said...It's sad when the average consumer THINKS they know more than the professionals.
> 
> I enjoy all three of my car-mag subscriptions. They miss a few facts here and there, but the information is far more reliable than you can read in internet forums!


Sorry if I stepped on your toes, Mr. Csere.


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

ModBoss2 said:


> Car & Driver needs to pull their heads out!
> Quote: "The aging reardrive platform the GTO is built on (remember the '90s Cadillac Catera?) is being replaced by one developed by Holden, GM's Australian Arm."
> Idiots:lol:


 For a mid 90s car it still has more technology than the new Mustangs :cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GTO_400 said:


> For a mid 90s car it still has more technology than the new Mustangs :cheers


There are Connestoga wagons with more technology than the new Mustangs... :lol:


----------

